# Erika's Rabbit Diary



## Happi Bun (Sep 5, 2008)

[align=center]*One person's trash...*[/align]

[align=center]*Is another's treasure. *[/align]

[align=center]*:apollo:*[/align]*
[line]
*

[align=left]Yesterday while volunteering at the rabbit rescue, I was told they got in two baby bunnies. I was led to the back of the rabbit room. There I saw two baby fuzzy lops. One named Charlie Brown, the other named Blue. Both males and both shaved down. How did they get at the shelter? Why was their coat shaved off? Soonmy questions where answered.[/align]

[align=left]A lady was alerted by her dog and found a group of dumped fuzzy lops in a field. She took them in and brought them to the Placer Shelter. Their bodies were encased in matted fur. It wasn't a good situation. Second Chance Bunnies, filled to capacity, agreed to take in two of the very matted babies as fosters. They had to be shaved down. Soon it was discovered they had mites, so treatment was started.[/align]

[align=left]At the shelter Charlie Brown was being picked on and one of the babies bit the staff. So it's great that those two got out of there. They are being spoiled now and have a promising future. Still... it's sad to think of what a horrible start the babies had. The rescue thinks they might have been an 4H project that someone couldn't keep up with, since fuzzy lops need so much grooming.[/align]

[align=left]They will be staying for about a month. So I will be able to get pictures to share. I have a feeling they will have no problems finding homes since they are so adorable.[/align]
[line]


[align=left]urplepansy:_*-Erika*_[/align]


----------



## Becca (Sep 5, 2008)

*Great start to the blog Erika!*

*I will keep coming back I think this ones going to be a good one :biggrin2:*


----------



## Happi Bun (Sep 8, 2008)

.


----------



## BSAR (Sep 9, 2008)

Great blog so far!! Those bunnies are adorable!! I love how the first one's name is Charlie brown!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Blue & Charlie Brown are so adorable! I love Blue's colouring! You'll definitley have to get some more pictures of him!  

Emily


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 9, 2008)

It is so nice that you took these two under your wing. They are such cute bunnies, I love lops, but then again I haven't met a rabbit I wouldn't love to have.

I hate stories where someone dumps a rabbit out in the wild to fend for themselves. I would like to do that to them in the Alaskan or Canadian wilderness!

They are lucky to be in your care!


----------



## Alexah (Sep 10, 2008)

"One person's trash is another person's treasure." How true, how true.

What a wonderful start to your blog. And how lucky the babies have someone (or many people) in their corner. I can't wait to continue hearing and seeing more about Charlie Brown and Blue. While it is tragic that they had a rough start to life, their miracle has already happened and I believe good things will come to those two -- as well as everyone who loved and cared for them.


----------



## Happi Bun (Sep 15, 2008)

[align=left]*Today I took Nikki (my rescue baby) to the rescue so they could make sure there was nothing wrong. They couldn't find any problems, thank goodness! They gave me lots of excellent advice. Now I am putting the pellets in a blender to cut themup so it's easier to eat. I'm also cutting the hay into smaller pieces. When my mom came home she had a surprise for Nikki. A stuffed monkey to snuggle against! The rescue also let me have a comfy wool pad for Nikki to sleep on. That's not all... they are letting me have the cage Dolly (my foster) is in now. That is where Nikki will be staying. *[/align]*I feel sad... sad that Dolly will be going back to the rescue. She isn't being adopted but I feel that I have helped socialize her and I need the space for my buns. I know Dolly will be happy at the rescue just as much. Fingers crossed she gets adopted to the home of her bunny dreams! Last night Nikki was cuddled against my neck and laying over my heart. I know that they say it's good to let baby animals feel your heart beat, it comforts them and reminds them of being inside the mom's belly. It also helps the bonding process.*[align=left]*--Erika :bunny24*
[/align]


----------



## Happi Bun (Sep 30, 2008)

*My life has suddenly become very complicated. Nikki and Dunkin had a fight the day before yesterday, forcing me to separate them. There was a lot of boxing and some fur flying. I took Dunkin to the rabbit rescue so they could see ifhe was a male or female (I would love if he'sa male). They couldn't tell yet... but I'm sticking to my own opinion that he is indeed a male. Only time will tell if I'm right or wrong.*

 *I have discovered Dunkin loves to get scritches on his head. He closes his eyes and just soaks it up. It's very cute. He also enjoys going on car rides and being out in public. I can tell we have a lot of fun times waiting in the future. Something happened today that did p*ss me off. I got a IM on yahoo from someone I don't know. Just out of the blue they said I should stop posting pictures of Dunkin because his red eyes scare them. Needless to say I let them have it. I mean really... how dare they?! I never got a response, which was very smart on their part.*

*My rabbit senses are tingling... the buns must need something (lol) so I best be heading off to tend to them.

--Erika :bunny24
*


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> *Something happened today that did p*ss me off. I got a IM on yahoo from someone I don't know. Just out of the blue they said I should stop posting pictures of Dunkin because his red eyes scare them. Needless to say I let them have it. I mean really... how dare they?! I never got a response, which was very smart on their part.*


Idiot! If the big bad bunny scares you then don't look at the picture. They must have been frightened by the bunny in Monty Python's The Holy Grail!

Glad you let them have it!


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 21, 2008)

[align=left]*Today I introduced Dunkin to my kitten Cody. I've been holding it off seeing as Cody is a very rambunctious kitty and quite the rebel. Though my worries where not unfounded, they did get along without incident. A couple times I had to give Cody a death glare,especially when he would test Dunkin. *

 [/align][align=left]*I was relived that Dunkin seemed unfazed by Cody's presence. I guess there is hope these two can become friends. It would be nice, because Dunkin could thenroam around the house, instead of just playing in the kitchen.Usually I have toguard the puppy gateblocking off theentranceso Cody doesn't break through.*[/align]

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 18, 2008)

*Today I volunteered at the rescue. I was told some wonderful news... one of the special needs bunnies had been adopted!! They've had quite a few adoptions in the past two months, which is very good. I volunteer again on Thursday. I'm bringing Dunkin so they can see if his man bits have dropped. If so he will be going in for a neuter. I'm so nervous!! :lookaround

Here are some pictures I got... Enjoy!

--Erika :bunny24

*[align=center]*



*
[/align]* 





*[align=right]*



*
[/align]* 




*


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 18, 2008)

That lil bun with the tongue out is something special! So's that ginger lop...and that brown lop...also the nethie!Were abouts did you say you worked?


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 18, 2008)

I volunteer at Second Chance Bunnies. :big wink:

*--Erika :bunny24*


----------



## kellyjade (Nov 18, 2008)

Tooo CUTE!! What's all over his face? *

*


> *
> 
> *[align=center]*
> 
> ...


More Dunkin pics please? I love that little guy .

Kelly


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 19, 2008)

Great pictures!


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 19, 2008)

*kellyjade wrote: *


> Tooo CUTE!! What's all over his face?


Critical care mixed with canned Pumpkin. 
He's given it to make his poo's normal, it actually works too!

*--Erika:bunny24*


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 19, 2008)

Such adorable bunnies - I hope they all find good homes soon. 

That one really looks as though he enjoys the critical care/pumpkin mix 

Jan


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 19, 2008)

*I took some new pictures of Dunkin yesterday but forgot to post them here! Silly me. Dunkin and I had alot of fun yesterday evening. He was playing on my bed and would come up and groom my head. :craziness Then he spent a few hours being crazy hyper in his play room. He also checked out his NIC cage, but he isn't living in it yet. It needs some final touch ups.

--Erika :bunny24

*[align=center]





[/align][align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]*



*
[/align][align=center]
[/align]


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 20, 2008)

I LOVE Dunkin 

He looks so at home under his little stool 

Jan


----------



## Becca (Nov 25, 2008)

Sooo where are the Dewey pictures?

I like it you have a *D*unkin and a *D*ewey!

It sounds cool


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks Luvabun!  

Becca- new pics are coming today. :biggrin2:


----------



## Happi Bun (Dec 2, 2008)

*My mom finally finished Dewey's Christmas stocking and we attached it to his cage. It looks great! Now I just have to finish Dunkin's. **







Then I watched Dewey take a nap behind his igloo all stretched out. :hearts






When I volunteered at the rescue last week they sent me home with some left over Parsley from Veggie day. Dunkin was sure excited! He isn't old enough to have a lot of veggies so currently I just give him left overs from the rescue, otherwise I would have to buy a bunch at the store and it would get old before he would eat it all. 

Dunkin has figured out that if he thumps when I'm by his cage doing things in the kitchen, it will make me take him out.  I'm telling ya, bunnies aren't dumb animals like some people believe!

Oh and Dunkin turned 4 months old Dec 1st! 
I'm going to make a celebration thread in a bit. 
*


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 3, 2008)

Aww, Dewey's stocking is so sweet - I hope he gets it filled with lots of nice things 

And next thing, Dunkin will have you jumping through hoops lol! 

Jan


----------

